# varmint grenades, again.



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

i know somebodies already asked about them, but i thought maybe someone had done a little more with them by now.

so, has anyone worked up any loads for the 36 grainers with bl-c2? ive been shooting varget behind 50gr hornady's, and am going to try out bl-c2 because i hate the way varget meters, and it sucks at max load in a 223 to seat the bullets. ive seen some loads for tac for the vg's, but it doesnt do as good with the heavier bullets as bl-c2. i found data for 40 gr bullets, and ill probably start there, but im just curious if anyones tried it.


----------

